# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  продаются две взрослые суки и прицеп для собак

## Олег Рымарев

Меня попросил дать обьявление владелец собак:



Продается прицеп на четырех собак(новый)

а также две взрослые суки:

Леа ф.д. Монвизе http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/484274.html

Бесси фом Мерхвайлерланд http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/507366.html  (по ссылке не она-ее однопометница)

тел. +38 0505060033
+380965021676
Юрий.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Продается прицеп на четырех собак(новый)



тел. +38 0505060033
+380965021676
Юрий.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

прицеп все ще продается.

----------

